

House of Reps to post all bills, resolutions, amendments as XML from 01/01/12 - JonnieCache
http://cha.house.gov/sites/republicans.cha.house.gov/files/documents/hearing_docs/2011_12_16_posting_standards.pdf

======
JonnieCache
Maybe they _are_ listening?

Perhaps I should start demanding other stuff on here...

